# Lokalisierung nicht vollständig übernommen (Umlaute)

## GenProm

Hi

Ich wollte auch ein lokalisiertes Gentoo/Gnome haben aber hautpsächlich geht es mir darum deutsche Zeichen mit meiner deutschen Tastatur eingeben zu können und Dateien mit Umlauten öffen zu können. Die Sprache soll/kann ruhig in english bleiben.

Was soll deutsch werden:

Tastatureingaben (schon Deutsch, außer in Gnome Konsole und Datei Speichern,Öffnen Dialog)

Datumsanzeige (schon Deutsch)

Nummerische Einheiten (noch US)

Display von  Ordern und Dateien mit Öä usw (Nautilus zeigt mir die Order mit Ä usw an aber der Datei Öffen Dialog nicht!)

Sprache kann ruhig englisch bleiben.

Also ich habe diese 2 Howtos befolgt:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Lokalisierung

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

So das tolle ist, wenn ich Z tippe wird Z geschrieben und Y ist Y aber Ä ist ein ? in der Gnome Konsole. Im Browser/gedit ist es ein Ä nur die Konsole kann keine Umlaute....

Auch Datei Öffnen Dialoge in Gnome Zeigen mir Dateien mit Umlauten nicht an.Werden einfach ausgeblendet.... Das ist eine frechheit. In KDE ging das ohne Probleme. Ich konnte auch kein l10n für Gnome finden.... Ich finde Gnome sollte da noch nachbessern ......

Wie auch immer. Ich bin der Überzeugung das das auch mit Gnome zu schaffen ist..... Wenn es auch nciht sehr unserfreundlich zu machen sein wird und mich vor allen schon tage gekostet hat was in KDE in 2 Min erledigt ist........ Leider mag ich die Gnome Shell zu sehr zum umsteigen..... *duck mich*

Hier ein paar Dateien:

/etc/locale.gen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.
> 
> de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
> ...

 

/etc/env.d/02locale 

 *Quote:*   

> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
> 
> LC_CTYPE="C"
> 
> LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> kobold manuel # env-update && source /etc/profile
> 
> >>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...
> 
> kobold manuel # locale-gen 
> ...

 

Für gnome scheint noch /etc/environment wichtig:

 *Quote:*   

> kobold manuel # cat /etc/environment 
> 
> #
> 
> # This file is parsed by pam_env module
> ...

 

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

 *Quote:*   

> # not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont boot" as root).
> 
> consolefont="lat0-16"
> 
> # consoletranslation is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use
> ...

 

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Use keymap to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree
> 
> # of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.
> ...

 

xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>     # generated from default
> 
>     Identifier     "Keyboard0"
> ...

 

Zu beachten ist, das Numeric gesetzt ist, es aber trozdem noch in US ist.....

Was mir auch auffällt, ist das die Gnome (shell) Konsole irgendeinen ANSIX-3.4....... Charakter set verwendet, obwohl sowas gar nicht in der /etc/locale.gen auftaucht. Wo bekommt es das her?

Sorry wenn ich jetzt zu viele Cconfigs gepostet haben sollte, aber ich versuche diesen Problem schon seit 4 Tagen zu lösen und bekomme es einfach nicht hin....

Falls ihr noch was braucht fragt einfach. Danke schon mal für eure Ideen....

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi GenProm.

Beim flüchtigen durchsehen deiner config und der verlikten Dokumentation zum Loalization-Guide sind mir zwei Dinge aufgefallen die relevant für Dich sein könnten.

Du sagst unter KDE hattest du ein Problem weniger, nämlich das mit der falschen Belegung (? statt Ä).

Hier könnte ich mir gut vorstellen dass es lediglich mit der Auswahl der richtigen Tastatur bezüglich der Anzahl der Tasten bzw. des Typs zu tun hat.

In KDE hattest du's vermutlich über die Auswahl des Typs via GUI das schnell gefixed. Unter gnome solle es hoffentlich etwas vergleichbares per GUI geben.

Auch wenn ich selber KDE nutze und Gnome verschmähe, so brauchst du dich deshalb nicht ducken, denn Gentoo's Motto lautet ja schließlich:

"Its all about (your) choice." also warum nicht, wenn's dir mehr zusagt. 

Ansonsten solltest du auch über den Eintrag unter:

Code Listing 5.1: Setting the X keymap

```

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "keyboard-all"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

   #Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

Die Anzahl der Tasten setzten können.  Hier ist er zwar auskommentiert und bei dir gar nicht aufgeführt, aber gerade damit könntest du es zuweisen.

Überhaupt unterscheidet sich mal wieder das deutsche Wiki sehr von dem alten englischen (das ich aber nicht mehr fand)  bzw. dem Guide:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

Und gerade die Reduzierung der gesetzten Codierungen in deiner /etc/locale.gen sorgen bei mir für Ungewissheit ob das nich auch noch da hinein spielen könnte.

So sind schon im englisch Guide mehr gesetzt als bei dir, und früher waren dort noch viel mehr ausgelistet die ich seit Urzeiten bei mir so verwende.

Hier meine /etc/locale.gen:

```
cat /etc/locale.gen

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15
```

Viel Erfolg dabei,

Andy.

----------

